# Creamsicle Tutorial :)



## kattybadatty (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm definitely inspired by this GORGEOUS summer weather we are having here in New England! Makes me want a popsickle.....







What You'll Need:






*Face*
Oil Control Lotion
Studio Fix SPF 15 NC37 Liquid Foundation
Select Cover-up Concealer NC30
Studio Fix Powder NC40

*Eyes*
Stilife Paint
Nylon Eye Shadow
Chrome Yellow Eye Shadow
Orange Eye Shadow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Plush Black Mascara

*Lips*
Spice Lip Liner
Metal Physical Chromeglass

*Cheeks*
NYC Sun2Sun Bronzing Powder
Mocha Blush

*Brows*
L'Oreal Brow Stylist in Blonde


Start with a freshly washed/cleansed face:





Apply a small amount of Oil Control Lotion to the cheeks, forehead, and chin area:





Apply Studio Fix Fluid Foundation over entire face and neck area with foundation brush:





Dab concealer brush into a small amount of concealer and apply under eyes, and on any scars or blemishes:





Cover entire face and neck with Studio Fix pressed powder to set foundation and base:





Basic Face:





BRONZEEEEEE:





Making a fish face, apply bronzer ON cheekbone line, stroking upwards toward hair line:





Apply a small amount to temples, on sides of nose, and under chin and on jaw line:

















So far:





Apply Mocha blush to apples of cheeks:





Bronzed/Blushed face!





Brush eyebrows upward:





Apply small amount of your brow liner to eyebrows, keeping thicker inward, and thinner outward:





Brows:





Paint:





Dab middle finger into paint, and apply over the entire eye area:





Apply Nylon eye shadow to entire eye area:













Apply Chrome Yellow over LID of eye and blend upward:













Apply Orange eye shadow from middle of lid outward:









This is what it should look like:





With blending brush, blend colors together, but do NOT bring orange all the way over to the inner crease of the eye. Keep it mostly chrome yellow:









Apply Orange eye shadow under eye:





Use black track fluidline as liner on top and a little on bottom. Wing out the top liner as so:









So far:





Curlllll:





Mascara on top and bottom with plush lash:





Yay! Almost done...





Apply spice liner on top and bottom of lip line, and blend together to look like lipstick:









Apply chromeglass over lips, and you're done!





With flash:










Without flash:

















Voila! Hope you enjoyed! Happy Summer


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 26, 2008)

My god woman you're just plain freaking sexy! LOL

Great tut, I love brights!


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 26, 2008)

First of all...let me tell you that every single time that I see a new pic of you..I think you are more beautiful...reallyy!!!!

I love the way you do your blush and bronzer...you make it look so airbrushed...anyway FLAWLESS AND BEAUTIFUL...please keep this tuts coming..


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 26, 2008)

That is truly bad ass! Wow I love all of this look! Perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes me want an orange pop lol


----------



## Hilly (Apr 26, 2008)

I love how you do foundation and bronzer! Lovely!


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Apr 26, 2008)

I used to hate yellows and orange but damn babe u make me want to run out and buy up every yellow and orange e\s I can find. Very nice


----------



## kristakamikaze (Apr 26, 2008)

this is GAWJUS<3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 26, 2008)

That's crazy sexy. i couldn't pull that off as well as you do!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats amazing!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 27, 2008)

Love the application of foundation, bronzer, and your lips in this!!!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 27, 2008)

gorgeous look!! your so good at contouring the bronzer!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome tutorial - I love the yellow and orange!!  You are so naturally gorgeous, too!!


----------



## InRetospeck (Apr 27, 2008)

I love MAKEUP!  And yours looks beautiful!  but, you are one of the blessed that looks amazing with just a little bronzer or Nothing!  Great tut!


----------



## xShoegal (Apr 27, 2008)

Truly incredible!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 27, 2008)

i luv ur tuts!
ur skills are amazing....luv how u do ur bronze..


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Apr 27, 2008)

That's a great summer look! It's so vibrant! You have awesome skills!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 28, 2008)

That is awesome!  Thank you for posting this!!!


----------



## vintage (Apr 28, 2008)

makeup


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Apr 28, 2008)

love it! Very bright and summery and fun!


----------



## PMBG83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Pretty sunny girl! Again amazed at your chisled features.


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 29, 2008)

fab look


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh wow that looks fantastic


----------



## lovelylass (Apr 29, 2008)

Really like this.

Your hair is nice too.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Apr 29, 2008)

Love your Tuts...Please keep them coming


----------



## neezer (Apr 29, 2008)

you did an AWESOME job...that was too cute


----------



## maclove1 (Apr 29, 2008)

very pretty, im going to try this look


----------



## Margolicious (Apr 29, 2008)

Your tuts are the soooo amazing. thank you so much for making this


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 1, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sonya214 (May 1, 2008)

amazing job!! i love it!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

You're so beautiful. I love the colors. Thanks for your tutorial


----------



## user79 (May 3, 2008)

This is such a great look for summer, very colourful. Thanks!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 3, 2008)

I would probably look ill wearing bright yellow and orange eyeshadow, but you make it look amazing. 

Sooo jealous!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 4, 2008)

Smokin!!!


----------



## elmo1026 (May 4, 2008)

you are amazing. I wish I could wear yellow and orange like that!?!?!!!!!


----------



## jesixbe (May 5, 2008)

.


----------



## kattybadatty (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jesixbe* 

 
_you're gorgeous =)
but your eyebrows are a bit dark with your hair...maybe a bit lighter?_

 
they are a bit dark, they also have not been waxed in quite some time. I need a day dedicated to maintaining my brows! thank you for noticing though


----------



## darkh3av3n (May 6, 2008)

Love the bronzing portion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Continue making more tuts please!


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 6, 2008)

I can't think of a more fitting name than Creamsicle, lol! Beautiful look


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 6, 2008)

omg i absolutely love this look. its great
i love the bright colors.


----------



## kattybadatty (May 10, 2008)

thanks! SO bummed about something though...
JUST found out that the MAC counters don't sell Orange OR Chrome Yellow, so I can't wear this look to work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried substituting with other golds and coppers.. but it's not the same vibrancy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grrrrrr! (mini-haul)


----------



## lDeelDee (May 14, 2008)

Are you using the baby kabuki that came with the Smashbox kit?


----------



## kattybadatty (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lDeelDee* 

 
_Are you using the baby kabuki that came with the Smashbox kit?_

 
yepppp love it!


----------



## glam8babe (May 15, 2008)

WOW!!! great job


----------



## stephie06 (May 15, 2008)

absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! yum i need to get me a creamsicle now


----------



## AGrlCanMAC (May 15, 2008)

Very very pretty. I want to try this look!


----------



## fafinette21 (May 21, 2008)

wow!! so amazing. you look super cute w/o makeup but you look fierceeee with makeup on. awesome job. i was reading this and i was like NC37?? thats sooo dark. but it totally doesn't look it on you. i'm NW15 and i got an MA to help me choose the colour...but i find it just a little bit too orange. wondering if i would be better off with an NC colour?


----------



## kattybadatty (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_wow!! so amazing. you look super cute w/o makeup but you look fierceeee with makeup on. awesome job. i was reading this and i was like NC37?? thats sooo dark. but it totally doesn't look it on you. i'm NW15 and i got an MA to help me choose the colour...but i find it just a little bit too orange. wondering if i would be better off with an NC colour?_

 
NW is usually for skin that has more of a red untertone in it. if you have more yellow in your skin, I'd switch to an NC. I have redness in my cheeks, but I also am pale as SIN sometimes (lol) so I like my NC. When I was really tan for my birthday a couple months ago, I switched over to an NW to match the pigment in my skin. Try switching if you don't like the color you have now, and if it's been 30 days and you have a reciept, exchange it for the correct color. Hope that helped!


----------



## fafinette21 (May 22, 2008)

yep! thanks! pretty sure it's been under 30 days and I know I kept my receipts just in case. i may as well go check it out. i guess my problem is i'm not really sure whether i have yellow or red undertones! i have redness on my cheeks too but i don't really feel like the rest of my face is red. and i tried that look at the veins on the inside of your arm thing they suggest to see what colour they are but it was slightly ambiguous lol


----------



## kattybadatty (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_yep! thanks! pretty sure it's been under 30 days and I know I kept my receipts just in case. i may as well go check it out. i guess my problem is i'm not really sure whether i have yellow or red undertones! i have redness on my cheeks too but i don't really feel like the rest of my face is red. and i tried that look at the veins on the inside of your arm thing they suggest to see what colour they are but it was slightly ambiguous lol_

 
best of luck! keep me posted if you have any other questions!


----------



## laneyyy (May 23, 2008)

I love this look!! You are too cute! Thanksss!


----------



## laneyyy (May 24, 2008)

I love this!!! You did such a great job! I would have never thought about using those colors on me... I might just have to try it!


----------



## melliquor (May 24, 2008)

Love your tut.  You look beautiful and make it look so easy.  Thanks!


----------



## melliquor (May 25, 2008)

You look beautiful.  You look so pretty w/ those colours on.  I wish I could pull off those colours.  Great tut and you make it look very easy...  impeccable blending.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love your tutorials!!


----------



## rbella (Jun 7, 2008)

My God!!!  I would look completely ridiculous in this an you pull it off flawlessly!!  You are amazing!!  First, I would have never thought to put these colors together, and second, you're skills are outstanding!!  Thank you so much for all your tutorials!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ty_inspires (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome tut and you're gorgeous.


----------



## rutledgekl (Jun 10, 2008)

when i say that u are soo beautiful!!!!!i luv this look!great job


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jun 10, 2008)

Gorgeous! I had a creamsicle today, actually!!! LOL.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## ling07 (Jun 20, 2008)

that's hot


----------



## PinkPearl (Jun 20, 2008)

very pretty! and i love ur hair btw! =)


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 20, 2008)

simply wow


----------



## glamBelle (Jun 28, 2008)

You are so pretty! I love the way you do your blush/bronzer! You are so talented!


----------



## Lax (Jul 16, 2008)

FANTASTIC :| I'll try this one!


----------



## brownubian (Jul 20, 2008)

This is so ridiculously pretty! I love this combination!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha too cute!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love the eye/lip combo, it's fierce!


----------



## shmoopy (Aug 15, 2008)

That looks great on you!  LOVE!


----------



## magia (Aug 17, 2008)

Very pretty and summery! IMO lips could be a bit lighter too.


----------



## Nightvamp (Aug 17, 2008)

wow, you look awesome!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_My god woman you're just plain freaking sexy! LOL

Great tut, I love brights!_

 
I def agree!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

i also like the first one


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 25, 2008)

*gorgeous*


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2008)

Love Love this!!


----------



## Miss World (Sep 19, 2008)

lovely! you did a great job!


----------



## lolita_018 (Sep 25, 2008)

woaw! sublime! Merciii


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 25, 2008)

that is beautiful and YOU are gorgeous!!!


----------



## jt1088 (Sep 26, 2008)

love the colors you used!


----------



## Hikari (Sep 28, 2008)

I totally love this look! You also have such a natural + cute in the basic face picture.


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Sep 28, 2008)

I love your technique using the bronzer to contour! This look is HOT! LOVE IT!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Your contouring skills are amazing ... and you just talked me into Chrome Yellow!

Thanks!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

nice job


----------



## inari (Oct 27, 2012)

I am usually try to stay away from bright colors but you did a great job. It really looks good.


----------

